
Chrome removing inline install for all extensions - jaspax
https://blog.chromium.org/2018/06/improving-extension-transparency-for.html
======
jaspax
This is a huge downer for me, since I own an SAAS app that is partially
distributed as a Chrome extension. Getting rid of the option for inline
install makes my user installation story much, much more difficult and will
probably have a direct negative impact on my income.

The blog post says that it's because of sites using deceptive inline
installers, so yet another example of "this is why we can't have nice things".

